# Hinged Top Router Table



## Suburban (Nov 12, 2009)

Anyone ever try to make a router table like this one?

http://suburbanworkshop.com/router-table-with-hinged-top/


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

Never tried to make one but seen a few finished ones with a top like that that seemed pretty nice, makes it easy to set height, change bits, and swap out the router motor.


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

I made this one probally 5 years ago, has worked real well for me, heck it sat in the weather under a tarp for over 6 months after hurricane Charley took the roof off my old workshop. Im gonna start a new router table hopefully this weekend and still thinking about if I want to hinge it again, its so handy or get a router with height adjustment built in. it makes ya think a little more about how to build your fence though, like take the fence off or have it move with the top. old router table


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

i also havent made one, but i really like the idea of it. if i every make a new router table i think it will be one like this.

i'm not sure why randy mentions the fence… i mean, the fence would be locked down anyway, so why should it matter if it the table top moves or not? maybe i just havent seen enough router table fence designs


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Are legs measuring 4" X 4" really necessary? What are they supporting, 20 pounds, maybe? Plywood or MDF casework makes more sense to me than this crazy post-and-beam design, unless you're coordinating your router table joinery with your shaker barn workshop, maybe. Randy's design is much more practical.


----------



## jussdandy (Aug 14, 2009)

Aaron, my first one , only the front 3/4 or so raised up and that ment I had to take the fence off to tilt it, as the fence locked down on the un hinged part ,tilting the entire top cured that.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

ah, gotcha.


----------



## Suburban (Nov 12, 2009)

Poopiecat,

You bring up some good points. Plywood or MDF casework would be practical and offer better storage.

4×4 legs are not necessary, but adding weight to the base of the table offers better machine dynamics (less vibration). Using the 3/8" rod to join the members in the base ensures that the base will be rigid regardless of seasonal movement.

Also, as you alluded to, I wanted to match my workbench.

I guess there is only one way to see if the post and beam is worth anything. I built the base this weekend, and will mount the router shortly.


----------



## Suburban (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the router table built, but have not made a cut… yet.

You can find the pictures at:

http://suburbanworkshop.com/project-router-table-with-hinged-top/


----------

